# hétszentséges egy gyerek



## Encolpius

Sziaztok, ismeritek ezt a szókapcsolatot? Hétszentséegs egy (gyerek, ember, nő, stb)? És ha igen, mit jelent? Milyen a hétszentséges ember? Köszi.


----------



## tomtombp

Én nem ismerem. Az egyetlen amit hallottam az: "Azt a hétszentségit!" (azt a hétszentségét). Ez valamiféle visszafogottabb káromkodás fajta.


----------



## francisgranada

Én is csak "Azt a hétszentségit!" ismerem.


----------

